# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What's your background?



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

What type of background do you have for your tank?

OK, you probably have more than one. For hte poll, what does your favorite tank have for a background (if one is your favorite







)

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

No background on my tank. I think in some respects it makes the tank look deeper, but others make the same comment of black backgrounds.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

My background is a $.52 piece of black construction paper from Wally world. They also have a dark blue that I have been thinking of trying.

Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've always used black posterboard. I found some sturdier flat black stuff at the art store that works pretty well. Shows off the plant colors well.

I am not a fan of those light blue backgrounds that Amano has used in some of his newer aquascapes. It kind of clashes with the plants and isn't really a neutral color. Yuck. A bunch of the ones in his contest had that and I didn't care for them. That's just me though. The ones with no background can work. Kind of a airy, spring feel.

I've seen backgrounds in auctions and so on that are big photos of plastic plant aquascapes.







They can't even make it a photo of real plants?


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Thinking of adding some of that fake black velvet fabric to the back of my tank. I don't want light reflection on the paper or I would have gone the el cheapo construction paper route myself.

Tried those plant-rock natural poster backgrounds but it just doesn't seem real. Some people have suggested using vaseline to attach it to the back; I can see how this would reduce the fakey feel of it.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2003)

I have plants and driftwood as a background at the moment. I prefer dark blue or black backgrounds. I don't have any reasons other than I just like those colors for my tank.

If a TV show you really enjoyed is about to be, or has already been cancelled, go to www.theviewerconsortium.com

Maybe they can help, an entire new concept in keeping TV interesting.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Black paint


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

- 55G planted - black wallpaper
- 75G african cichlid - 3D Rocky Hagen
- 10G tanganyika cichlid - DIY background (picture below)










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dr.Jay:
> - 55G planted - black wallpaper
> ...


Busted link to your image









 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## STAT 007 (Mar 8, 2003)

I have one of those fish tank backgrounds that has black on one side and dark blue on the other. I tried both and wound up staying with the black. I really like it a lot.









Sincerely,
STAT 007
Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004

37 gallon AGA Black Seal, Emperor 400, Ebo Jager 200 W, 100% Flourite Substrate, 2x55 Watt AH Supply PC Lighting (5300K & 6400K) @ ~3.4 WPG, High-Pressure CO2.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I was just thinking about my next tank and what to do with it. I just got an idea. I'm making a custom tank, so what about staining some of the wodd the same color as the stand/canopy and placing it in the background? It will have a dark stain which is good and have a natural textre (wodd grain) which is another positive.

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

Mine is rock. Got the economy size silicone sealer and went to town. Not finished yet, sure hope it don't leak!

Now, Jay's tanganika tank - that's what I call impressive!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

kherman,

I'm hoping you mean placing the wood on the outside of the tank. If that's the case then go for it. Just make sure to leave room for filter plumbing and such.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

You can construct amazing background with diferent materials.... fibre, resine, etc



























Grettings from Spain


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Jay, did you make that Tangy background! I could have sworn it was a Back to Nature piece. Great work!

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Jay, did you make that Tangy background! I could have sworn it was a Back to Nature piece. Great work!
> ...


Thanks Phil.

I will post step by step pictures on how to make one very easly.









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Ya, I meant outside of the tank if I used stained wood









To continue on....

I had an idea while at Home Depot yesterday. I havn't seen anyone post it, so what about a faux style paining fpor the background. Naturally, the process is reveresed, but I could get black and a very dark shade of blue to do this.

Porbably do coat number one with the dark blue in the "faux" style. Then paint black as the actual back ground. If this doesn't work, I can always try my hand at the fake stone wall type of background.

Of course, the fear is that the background might be to busy and cause a distraction. Hopefully using the VERY dark blue would prevent this from happeneing.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> kherman,
> ...


http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*

[This message was edited by kherman on Sun May 18 2003 at 10:18 AM.]


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Xema, what materials are you using? Is that fabric-looking material nylon window screen? Or is it something else inert like nylon or plastic? Did you "paint" it with silicone to apply the sand and stones, or something else? How did you affix it to the back of the tank? 

I'm looking to do something like this, with folds and indentations to attach java fern, java moss, other mosses and pockets of planted creepers like baby tears, Hemianthus callictroides and similar plants. 

I'd love to find out more details about this.

Thanks!
-Jane


----------

